# Rear Brake Assembelly



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok this was just an idea. You know the back piece between the two brake lights, it comes in three different styles. Well i have a red one, and i was thinking about buying two bulb harness' and putting them in that piece. Tap into the brake lights for the power, so when i step on my brakes the whole rear lights up.
What do you guys think about this idea? Just something i have been wondering about. I wonder if will even light up?
Remeber this is just an idea, so please dont slam me.....lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt the stuff is translucent enough to light up, but it certainly is worth a shot. If is doesn't work, you're only out the cost of the light bulbs.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats exactlly what i was thinking but, do you think that it would be too much?


----------

